# Icardi: il Milan fa sul serio.



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Certo che gli ottimi giocatori se si vuole si riesce a farli giocare assieme, in effetti però vedere Ibra rebic icardi insieme in campo mi sembra complicato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Per me è infattibile, ingaggio troppo alto.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Perfavore... per noi mille volte meglio il Gallo Belotti


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ci manca solo il Wando spaccaspogliatoio.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Belotti


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perfavore... per noi mille volte meglio il Gallo Belotti



e insomma


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Paragonare Icardi con il galletto vallespluga è ridicolo dai, non c'è proprio paragone..ma tatticamente icardi non lo trovo molto azzeccato


----------



## Raryof (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il Psg non punterà mai su Icardi e lui lì nemmeno ci voleva andare, si è semplicemente parcheggiato in attesa di tempi migliori a Milano sponda rossonera.
La moglie farà di tutto per portarlo a Milano ma servirà la Champs, di sicuro finché andiamo dietro giocatori come Icardi fuori dalle prime 4 non ci finiamo mai e poi mai, poi dipende sempre dall'ambiente che si instaura, se Icardi viene al Milan non arriva per fare il capetto, all'Inter, per dire, pure l'allenatore ce l'ha su col mondo ed è instabile.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cosa dire, grande giocatore.
Sarebbe fantastico averlo, Ibra a 40 anni nel caso di rinnovo andrebbe giocoforza superdosato e non puoi certo giocare il 50% delle partite con Colombo o un centravanti cmq che non dia garanzie.
Se si vuole puntare in alto , e credo che sarà così anche a sentire le parole di Pioli ieri in conferenza stampa ("la società mi ha garantito che faranno di tutto per rinnovare gigio e hakan perchè so in che direzione stia andando"), dobbiamo puntare questi giocatori.
Sta di fatto che dovrebbe venire con voglia e determinazione però, sennò si cerca qualche profilo sulla rampa di lancio alla Lautaro che è più gestibile e che ha , forse, più voglia di emergere.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non c'entra nulla con il Milan, non c'entra nulla con Ibra e non c'entra nulla con il tipo di punta che dovrebbe prendere il posto di Ibra. In poche parole è una fregnaccia.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Anche se più vecchio io proverei ad andare con decisione su Aubameyang


----------



## Giangy (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



È un buon giocatore sicuramente, ma troppo tamarro e spacca spogliatoi. Ma un Muriel o un Duvan no?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



ma per favore, lasciatelo pure dov'è


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



io dico magari


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Quindi sostituiamo il più grande 9 in area e 10 fuori dall'area con uno che fa fatica a fraseggiare coi compagni.
Non mi pare una grande idea calcistica, francamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cosa dire, grande giocatore.
> Sarebbe fantastico averlo, Ibra a 40 anni nel caso di rinnovo andrebbe giocoforza superdosato e non puoi certo giocare il 50% delle partite con Colombo o un centravanti cmq che non dia garanzie.
> Se si vuole puntare in alto , e credo che sarà così anche a sentire le parole di Pioli ieri in conferenza stampa ("la società mi ha garantito che faranno di tutto per rinnovare gigio e hakan perchè so in che direzione stia andando"), dobbiamo puntare questi giocatori.
> Sta di fatto che dovrebbe venire con voglia e determinazione però, sennò si cerca qualche profilo sulla rampa di lancio alla Lautaro che è più gestibile e che ha , forse, più voglia di emergere.


Lambro ti stimo molto per competenze calcistiche, spero tu stia scherzando su Icardi.


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Alla larga da sto Gilardino, gli interisti ancora festeggiano per essersene liberati.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lambro ti stimo molto per competenze calcistiche, spero tu stia scherzando su Icardi.



Rosso non ti piace?
Non è Zlatan ed è un po' un'incognita per causa della moglie, però è un signor centravanti eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lambro ti stimo molto per competenze calcistiche, spero tu stia scherzando su Icardi.



Icardi se gli metti palla sul petto da 50 metri fa fatica a metterla giù.
E' un grande uomo d'area ma oggi al milan al 9 si chiede ben altro.
Provocazione ma nemmeno tanto : avrebbe più senso un petagna che un icardi.

P.S. non sto proponendo petagna, prima che arrivi il buontempone di turno a strumentalizzare il mio pensiero.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Icardi se gli metti palla sul petto da 50 metri fa fatica a metterla giù.
> E' un grande uomo d'area ma oggi al milan al 9 si chiede ben altro.
> Provocazione ma nemmeno tanto : avrebbe più senso un petagna che un icardi.
> 
> P.S. non sto proponendo petagna, prima che arrivi il buontempone di turno a strumentalizzare il mio pensiero.



Ragazzi non scherziamo, il Petagna del caso sarebbe cmq buono come riserva di Ibra per quest'anno, ma dall'anno prossimo con Ibra40enne io cercherei qualcosa di realmente forte da far giocare tante partite, se arriva la punta di quel livello allora addios.
Icardi è un bomberone, uno che ha segnato valanghe di gol in una Inter mai realmente fortissima.
Il vero cardine della questione sono ingaggio e moglie, è lì il problema.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il Psg non punterà mai su Icardi e lui lì nemmeno ci voleva andare, si è semplicemente parcheggiato in attesa di tempi migliori a Milano sponda rossonera.
> La moglie farà di tutto per portarlo a Milano ma servirà la Champs, di sicuro finché andiamo dietro giocatori come Icardi fuori dalle prime 4 non ci finiamo mai e poi mai, poi dipende sempre dall'ambiente che si instaura, se Icardi viene al Milan non arriva per fare il capetto, all'Inter, per dire, pure l'allenatore ce l'ha su col mondo ed è instabile.



Ricordo che Icardi ha tutt'ora casa in un attico con vista Meazza, casa nella quale la moglie spesso si fa immortalare (vive ancora li con i figli?).
Icardi non mi sembra nelle grazie di Tuchel (fuori dalla finale di champions) e seppur la posizione di Tuchel non sia saldissima... chissà ...

Venendo come detto;: un anno ad alternarsi con Ibra e magari giocargli davanti in alcune partite, sarebbe un bell'acquisto.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Icardi se gli metti palla sul petto da 50 metri fa fatica a metterla giù.
> E' un grande uomo d'area ma oggi al milan al 9 si chiede ben altro.
> Provocazione ma nemmeno tanto : avrebbe più senso un petagna che un icardi.
> 
> P.S. non sto proponendo petagna, prima che arrivi il buontempone di turno a strumentalizzare il mio pensiero.


Sono d'accordo.


Con in più la cosa che mi preme di più " non abbiamo bisogno di problemi " forse non è chiaro a tutti ma i risultati di oggi sono anche figli della coesione nello spogliatoi, tutti ma proprio tutti remano nella stessa direzione e questo che fa la differenza.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Icardi se gli metti palla sul petto da 50 metri fa fatica a metterla giù.
> E' un grande uomo d'area ma oggi al milan al 9 si chiede ben altro.
> Provocazione ma nemmeno tanto : avrebbe più senso un petagna che un icardi.
> 
> P.S. non sto proponendo petagna, prima che arrivi il buontempone di turno a strumentalizzare il mio pensiero.



Purtroppo molti utenti non riescono a discernere le caratteristiche di un Icardi da quelle di un Petagna e quali sarebbero i riflessi sul campo di queste scelte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non scherziamo, il Petagna del caso sarebbe cmq buono come riserva di Ibra per quest'anno, ma dall'anno prossimo con Ibra40enne io cercherei qualcosa di realmente forte da far giocare tante partite, se arriva la punta di quel livello allora addios.
> Icardi è un bomberone, uno che ha segnato valanghe di gol in una Inter mai realmente fortissima.
> Il vero cardine della questione sono ingaggio e moglie, è lì il problema.



Se la moglie si agita, ci pensa "il presidente".
Frank non è il rigorista a caso.
Quando arriva a punire lui i discorsi finiscono.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> 
> Con in più la cosa che mi preme di più " non abbiamo bisogno di problemi " forse non è chiaro a tutti ma i risultati di oggi sono anche figli della coesione nello spogliatoi, tutti ma proprio tutti remano nella stessa direzione e questo che fa la differenza.



Hai ragione : avevo colpevolmente omesso il fattore 'umano'.
Chi consuma il riso all'oro non ha nulla da aggiungere come valori a questo spogliatoio.
Qua si suda e si sta bene assieme, non si ostenta via social come tamarri.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non scherziamo, il Petagna del caso sarebbe cmq buono come riserva di Ibra per quest'anno, ma dall'anno prossimo con Ibra40enne io cercherei qualcosa di realmente forte da far giocare tante partite, se arriva la punta di quel livello allora addios.
> Icardi è un bomberone, uno che ha segnato valanghe di gol in una Inter mai realmente fortissima.
> Il vero cardine della questione sono ingaggio e moglie, è lì il problema.



Icardi è forte ma non saprebbe fare quello che chiediamo oggi al nostro nove.
Dovremmo cambiare modo di giocare per lui? Ma anche no.
Il 9 del milan oggi è tanto 10. Cogli la sottigliezza.


----------



## kipstar (26 Ottobre 2020)

hm no. non credo.
primo per un discorso economico ma anche per un discorso tecnico. per me serve un attaccante un po' più di manovra....


----------



## Raryof (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che Icardi ha tutt'ora casa in un attico con vista Meazza, casa nella quale la moglie spesso si fa immortalare (vive ancora li con i figli?).
> Icardi non mi sembra nelle grazie di Tuchel (fuori dalla finale di champions) e seppur la posizione di Tuchel non sia saldissima... chissà ...
> 
> Venendo come detto;: un anno ad alternarsi con Ibra e magari giocargli davanti in alcune partite, sarebbe un bell'acquisto.



Raggiungere dei traguardi importanti e minimi significa entrare in una nuova dimensione in cui non hai più solamente la possibilità di andare su certi giocatori ma l'OBBLIGO.
Bisogna sempre vedere le condizioni, perché prendere Icardi per 10 + obbligo a 40 o 45 è una steal bella e buona, soprattutto vista la condizione di escluso che lui ha a Parigi (dove non è mai voluto andare seriamente) e la priorità che lui darebbe a Milano e al Milan.
Non è una novità che il Milan lo abbia cercato, Paolo è ambizioso, conosce i giocatori, sa che un Milan ambizioso avrebbe pure bisogno del colpo grosso senza doversi basare esclusivamente su buoni prospetti da svezzare.
Ma tu vaglielo a dire al tifoso del Milan ex Giannino moderno, sai cosa ti dirà? ma meglio Belotti, meglio ciccio Muriel, meglio spendicchiare meno, sono lobo-to-mi-zzati, come mesi fa quando certi giocatori non potevano arrivare perché il posto da titolare era già occupato, imbarazzante, il Giannino ha lasciato strascichi assurdi che dureranno finché qualcuno non smetterà di trattare il Milan come una squadretta che non può ambire a nulla e non può andare sopra squadre limitate come Napoli o Roma o Atalanta.
Questo è il nostro periodo critico, se passiamo indenni sarà in discesa.


----------



## Goro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Usarci per soddisfare i capricci della donna non mi sembra una grande mossa


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rosso non ti piace?
> Non è Zlatan ed è un po' un'incognita per causa della moglie, però è un signor centravanti eh.



In questo caso abbiamo idee diverse.

A noi serve gente come Zapata non come Icardi

Gente in grado di andarselo a creare da solo il gol " cosa che Icardi non sa neanche cosa sia".

Gente su cui poi appogiarti in uscita sapendo che e in grado di farti salire la squadra, gente che fa a sportellate se necessario, gente che quando esce anche se ha giocato male viene applaudita perché sai che ha dato tutto... E mille altre considerazioni.

Pensi che i compagni possono apprezzare più un Zapata o un Icardi? 

Icardi e un solista " per me scarso anche tecnicamente ", abbiamo bisogno di un leader, non uno che si lamenta se non gli mettono la palla perfetta che lui deve spingere solo in rete.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Per carità, omuncolo e scarso. Voglio un attaccante con tecnica, non dico a livello Ibra, ma uno stile Dzeko (non Dzeko) piuttosto.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se la moglie si agita, ci pensa "il presidente".
> Frank non è il rigorista a caso.
> Quando arriva a punire lui i discorsi finiscono.



  



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Icardi è forte ma non saprebbe fare quello che chiediamo oggi al nostro nove.
> Dovremmo cambiare modo di giocare per lui? Ma anche no.
> Il 9 del milan oggi è tanto 10. Cogli la sottigliezza.



Ho capito perfettamente cosa intendevi, ma Petagna per la Champions no dai.
Una tipologia di regista avanzato alla Ibra non esiste , di quella qualità se non altro.



rossonero71 ha scritto:


> In questo caso abbiamo idee diverse.
> 
> A noi serve gente come Zapata non come Icardi
> 
> ...



Abbiamo tante mezz'ali capaci di costruire ottime occasioni da gol, ho capito cosa intendi per carità e posso essere anche d'accordo, però se si presenta un top player del genere, non so a me alletta l'idea.
Icardi sportella anche lui cmq, e scarica molto bene, Zapata è una bestia siamo d'accordo , anche Lukaku, si tratta di andare a trovare una tipologia di questo livello , al momento non me ne viene neanche uno che sia disponibile però


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non scherziamo, il Petagna del caso sarebbe cmq buono come riserva di Ibra per quest'anno, ma dall'anno prossimo con Ibra40enne io cercherei qualcosa di realmente forte da far giocare tante partite, se arriva la punta di quel livello allora addios.
> Icardi è un bomberone, uno che ha segnato valanghe di gol in una Inter mai realmente fortissima.
> Il vero cardine della questione sono ingaggio e moglie, è lì il problema.



Forse non ci siamo capiti Lambro. Icardi è un rapinatore d' area che ci azzecca uno come lui con il suo gioco con una squadra che risale il campo velocemente con una punta come Ibra che fa da raccordo arpionando i palloni, servendo in modo intelligente i sotto punta e dando una mano nel pressing collettivo. Al solito non si guardano le caratteristiche dei giocatori...


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Articolo sciocco perché parla di tandem offensivo, che implicherebbe uno stravolgimento del modulo che oggi funziona alla grande e che ci da equilibri che sarebbe masochistico buttare via.

In ottica sostituzione di Ibrahimovic, invece, al di là del fatto che non è la mia tipologia di attaccante preferita, non lo vedo benissimo nel nostro sistema di gioco. Molto meglio un Aguero, per dirne uno.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tu hai giocato a calcio e sai bene che i compagni si farebbero in quattro per uno come Lukaku,Ibra,Zapata, ma sicuramente non per uno come Icardi.

Hai ragione non è facile oggi trovare tipologie di giocatori come questi, ma c'è ne sono e c'è ne saranno sta al dirigente bravo andarli a scovare.

Ma Icardi no, lasciamolo piacere a coloro che cercano il nome, non a noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Raggiungere dei traguardi importanti e minimi significa entrare in una nuova dimensione in cui non hai più solamente la possibilità di andare su certi giocatori ma l'OBBLIGO.
> Bisogna sempre vedere le condizioni, perché prendere Icardi per 10 + obbligo a 40 o 45 è una steal bella e buona, soprattutto vista la condizione di escluso che lui ha a Parigi (dove non è mai voluto andare seriamente) e la priorità che lui darebbe a Milano e al Milan.
> Non è una novità che il Milan lo abbia cercato, Paolo è ambizioso, conosce i giocatori, sa che un Milan ambizioso avrebbe pure bisogno del colpo grosso senza doversi basare esclusivamente su buoni prospetti da svezzare.
> Ma tu vaglielo a dire al tifoso del Milan ex Giannino moderno, sai cosa ti dirà? ma meglio Belotti, meglio ciccio Muriel, meglio spendicchiare meno, sono lobo-to-mi-zzati, come mesi fa quando certi giocatori non potevano arrivare perché il posto da titolare era già occupato, imbarazzante, il Giannino ha lasciato strascichi assurdi che dureranno finché qualcuno non smetterà di trattare il Milan come una squadretta che non può ambire a nulla e non può andare sopra squadre limitate come Napoli o Roma o Atalanta.
> Questo è il nostro periodo critico, se passiamo indenni sarà in discesa.



Amen.

Ma poi anche l’Estate scorsa quando si parlava di Icardi al posto di Piatek c’era stata una insurrezione sul forum, perché eravamo convinti di avercelo noi, quello forte, e che il fatto che lo annullasse anche il Feronikeli fosse dovuto alla cattiva forma o ad un ritardo di preparazione ROTFL. Ecco, Piatek era un Icardi (come caratteristiche) solo infinitamente più scarso, un Inzaghi del discount, però per lui mille alibi e tutt’ora c’è chi non si capacita come uno che ha segnato 20 goal (avessi detto 35) in Serie A (e stessimo parlando della Serie A anni ‘90 o primi 2000...) possa essere tornato il mediocre che è sempre stato, da piangere se non ci fosse da ridere.

Intendiamoci, Icardi è un giocatore inferiore ad Ibra e che non gioca allo stesso modo, su questo concordo, ma da lì a snobbare anche uno che segnava valanghe di goal in Inter ridicole (segno che se sei forte davvero i goal li fai e non hai bisogno di avere una squadra perfetta dietro, alibi che si davano ai nostri centravanti della “maledizione della 9” quando la verità era che erano scarsi e basta ) ce ne corre.

Inoltre con Spalletti nel gioco di raccordo era migliorato tantissimo. Con Ibra potrebbe migliorare ulteriormente e se arrivasse sarebbe anche perché ritenuto idoneo al progetto tecnico e integrabile da Ibra stesso (lo stesso Ibra che, in barba ai capiscers del forum che volevano che giocasse con Piatek, appena arrivato ha silurato il bidone polacco insieme a Suso e ha preso Leao sotto la sua ala).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se dobbiamo prendere una punta, Icardi sicuramente non è il profilo adatto.

Oltre al costo del cartellino che non è basso dovremmo aggiungerci uno stipendio da almeno, A STARE STRETTI, 8 milioni di euro.

Se dobbiamo prendere un centravanti si devono prendere attaccanti con determinate caratteristiche.
Per fare un po' di nomi:
-Kramaric
-Belotti
-Darwin Nunez
-Jovic 

Se si vuole qualcuno un minimo pronto 
Oppure se si vuole qualcuno più giovane da crescere con calma

-Malen
-Boadu
-Talles Magno

Inoltre l'anno prossimo potrebbe esserci l'occasione Griezmann(o Dembelè)


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Nooo...mai...tutta la vita meglio Dzeko.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Meglio investire su altro, considerando il costo. Piccolo uomo e giocatore limitato, che sembra aver già dato il meglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che Icardi ha tutt'ora casa in un attico con vista Meazza, casa nella quale la moglie spesso si fa immortalare (vive ancora li con i figli?).
> Icardi non mi sembra nelle grazie di Tuchel (fuori dalla finale di champions) e seppur la posizione di Tuchel non sia saldissima... chissà ...
> 
> Venendo come detto;: un anno ad alternarsi con Ibra e magari giocargli davanti in alcune partite, sarebbe un bell'acquisto.



Esattamente. Ragazzi, Icardi ha fatto 29 goal nell’Inter 2017/2018, che era inferiore a questo Milan. 24 goal nella ridicola Inter del 2016/2017, che arrivò settima, 16 nel 2015/2016 (leggero calo) ma 22 l’anno prima, nel 2014/2015, in una delle Inter peggiori della storia. A 22 anni, giocava con gente come Nagatomo, Guarin, Kuzmanovic, M’Vila e segnava più di 20 goal.

Discutere Icardi anche no. Si può valutare se sia idoneo al nostro progetto tecnico, rispetto chi la pensa diversamente ma se arrivasse vorrebbe appunto dire che anche Ibra l’ha ritenuto idoneo, e in tal caso ci sarebbe solo da alzare le mani, imho.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Ragazzi, Icardi ha fatto 29 goal nell’Inter 2017/2018, che era inferiore a questo Milan. 24 goal nella ridicola Inter del 2016/2017, che arrivò settima, 16 nel 2015/2016 (leggero calo) ma 22 l’anno prima, nel 2014/2015, in una delle Inter peggiori della storia. A 22 anni, giocava con gente come Nagatomo, Guarin, Kuzmanoviv, M’Vila e segnava più di 20 goal.
> 
> Discutere Icardi anche no. Si può valutare se sia idoneo al nostro progetto tecnico, rispetto chi la pensa diversamente ma se arrivasse vorrebbe appunto dire che anche Ibra l’ha ritenuto idoneo, e in tal caso ci sarebbe solo da alzare le mani, imho.



Non è idoneo al progetto tecnico. Stop!


----------



## Raryof (26 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo prendere una punta, Icardi sicuramente non è il profilo adatto.
> 
> Oltre al costo del cartellino che non è basso dovremmo aggiungerci uno stipendio da almeno, A STARE STRETTI, 8 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...




Ripeto, un Milan in Champions e con un fatturato superiore non avrebbe problemi ad elargire big money per giocatori di sicuro valore, perché già questo ex Giannino senza Champs da 8 anni e in pandemia paga Ibra 7 l'anno, Donna si parla di 8,5 dopo il rinnovo, Calha probabilmente 5,5, Romagna 5, Theo andrà a prendere 3,5-4 l'anno senza problemi, Rebic 3,5 mi pare, Isma arriverà pure lui a prendere 3 l'anno minimo come Kessie, questo è il punto, o vuoi diventare forte o continui con la solita mentalità Gianniniana del risparmio come unica via d'uscita (quando non è così, non se il Milan vuole tornare seriamente a competere).
L'errore che si fa a monte è quello di detestare giocatori per via del loro profilo caratteriale o tecnico, nessuno ha mai detto che dovremo vivere di Ibra per sempre e dovremo cercare il nuovo Ibra per l'eternità come abbiamo fatto quando siamo andati a sostituire Pirlo con DE JONG NIGEL, ma Icardi a 10 + obbligo a 40-45 per me sarebbe una steal talmente assurda che non mi farei problemi a farlo venire da noi, perché mi ricordo dove eravamo qualche anno fa o anche l'anno scorso e col zacco che mi evito dei giocatori per sentimentalismi provinciali che col calcio ad alti livelli non devono avere niente a che fare.
Prendiamo i giocatori forti, come Icardi, poi il problema di come metterli in campo svanirà il tempo di fare le visite mediche.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non è idoneo al progetto tecnico. Stop!



Ci può stare pensarla così, ripeto, ma se i dirigenti e Zlatan la pensassero diversamente mi fiderei di loro. Anche perché qui era pieno di gente che non lo avrebbe scambiato con Piatek in Estate 2019, eh, non è che siamo dei guru.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ripeto, un Milan in Champions e con un fatturato superiore non avrebbe problemi ad elargire big money per giocatori di sicuro valore, perché già questo ex Giannino senza Champs da 8 anni e in pandemia paga Ibra 7 l'anno, Donna si parla di 8,5 dopo il rinnovo, Calha probabilmente 5,5, Romagna 5, Theo andrà a prendere 3,5-4 l'anno senza problemi, Rebic 3,5 mi pare, Isma arriverà pure lui a prendere 3 l'anno minimo come Kessie, questo è il punto, o vuoi diventare forte o continui con la solita mentalità Gianniniana del risparmio come unica via d'uscita (quando non è così, non se il Milan vuole tornare seriamente a competere).
> L'errore che si fa a monte è quello di detestare giocatori per via del loro profilo caratteriale o tecnico, nessuno ha mai detto che dovremo vivere di Ibra per sempre e dovremo cercare il nuovo Ibra per l'eternità come abbiamo fatto quando siamo andati a sostituire Pirlo con DE JONG NIGEL, ma Icardi a 10 + obbligo a 40-45 per me sarebbe una steal talmente assurda che non mi farei problemi a farlo venire da noi, perché mi ricordo dove eravamo qualche anno fa o anche l'anno scorso e col zacco che mi evito dei giocatori per sentimentalismi provinciali che col calcio ad alti livelli non devono avere niente a che fare.
> Prendiamo i giocatori forti, come Icardi, poi il problema di come metterli in campo svanirà il tempo di fare le visite mediche.



Amen, fratello.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Viene visto solo come rapinatore d'area quando è uno che gioca discretamente anche fuori, cioè abbiamo vinto le coppe con Inzaghi che era la punta centrale dell'albero di natale ad un certo punto (che si alternava con sheva dopo l'arrivo di Kakà a scombussolare il 442 ancelottiano).
E' , come ho sottolineato, l'uomo quello che crea dei dubbi a causa della moglie, di lui non ho mai avuto da ridire se non nell'ultimo anno dove i due coniugi han sabotato tutto per potersene andare.
Cmq sono d'accordo che preferirei altro, ma il livello deve essere questo d'ora in avanti, non Kramaric per carità (ottimo giocatore eh), un Milan ambizioso deve insierire una punta top mondo, peccato aver perso Cavani.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci può stare pensarla così, ripeto, ma se i dirigenti e Zlatan la pensassero diversamente mi fiderei di loro. Anche perché qui era pieno di gente che non lo avrebbe scambiato con Piatek in Estate 2019, eh, non è che siamo dei guru.



Secondo me se i dirigenti la pensassero così sbaglierebbero e sconfesserebbero quella che è stata la loro linea d' azione finora. Fare delle eccezioni per giocatori non under 23 ma comprando gente utile e funzionale alla squadra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ripeto, un Milan in Champions e con un fatturato superiore non avrebbe problemi ad elargire big money per giocatori di sicuro valore, perché già questo ex Giannino senza Champs da 8 anni e in pandemia paga Ibra 7 l'anno, Donna si parla di 8,5 dopo il rinnovo, Calha probabilmente 5,5, Romagna 5, Theo andrà a prendere 3,5-4 l'anno senza problemi, Rebic 3,5 mi pare, Isma arriverà pure lui a prendere 3 l'anno minimo come Kessie, questo è il punto, o vuoi diventare forte o continui con la solita mentalità Gianniniana del risparmio come unica via d'uscita (quando non è così, non se il Milan vuole tornare seriamente a competere).
> L'errore che si fa a monte è quello di detestare giocatori per via del loro profilo caratteriale o tecnico, nessuno ha mai detto che dovremo vivere di Ibra per sempre e dovremo cercare il nuovo Ibra per l'eternità come abbiamo fatto quando siamo andati a sostituire Pirlo con DE JONG NIGEL, ma Icardi a 10 + obbligo a 40-45 per me sarebbe una steal talmente assurda che non mi farei problemi a farlo venire da noi, perché mi ricordo dove eravamo qualche anno fa o anche l'anno scorso e col zacco che mi evito dei giocatori per sentimentalismi provinciali che col calcio ad alti livelli non devono avere niente a che fare.
> Prendiamo i giocatori forti, come Icardi, poi il problema di come metterli in campo svanirà il tempo di fare le visite mediche.



Ma perché Icardi a 50 milioni complessivi sarebbe una "steal" ma dove? Perché dovremmo spendere 150 milioni tra cartellino e ingaggio per un giocatore che da capitano all'Inter è stato messo alla porta e per uno che al PSG non riesce a essere titolare nemmeno a scapito di Choupo Moting o Kean? 

Icardi è vicino ai 30 anni e non ha mai dimostrato nessuna crescita tecnica o tattica e forse nemmeno caratteriale. Come cavolo fate a farvi abbindolare ancora dai nomi? 

Andate a vedere come gioca Kramaric e venite a dirmi se non è un giocatore meritevole di stare in una big(non a caso lo cerca il Bayern) andatevi a vedere quanti gol e assist ha fatto nell'hoffemheim, sono medie imbarazzanti per la superiorità tecnica del ragazzo. 
Darwin Nunez sembra essere l'ennesimo centravanti uruguaiano che farà parlare di sé per i prossimi 10 anni a starci stretti. 
Belotti non sarà un fenomeno ma in quella cloaca che è il Torino è l'unico che porta avanti la carretta finendo sempre in doppia cifra e almeno a differenza di Icardi mi assicuro qualcuno che sputa sangue per la maglia. 
Per Jovic, abbiam visto come Theo e Brahim stiano facendo da subito la differenza. Non dico che si va sul sicuro, ma quasi, riformerebbe anche la coppia con Rebic e Ibra può fare il lavoro che faceva all'Eintracht Haller che apriva spazi con la sua fisicità e tecnica. 

Dobbiamo spendere oltre 150 milioni per Icardi che ad alti livelli ha ancora molto da dimostrare quando con 140 milioni in 6 anni(prestito+riscatto obbligatorio e contratto di 5 anni calcolato netto e lordo) potresti prendere Griezmann o Dembelè?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Viene visto solo come rapinatore d'area quando è uno che gioca discretamente anche fuori, cioè abbiamo vinto le coppe con Inzaghi che era la punta centrale dell'albero di natale ad un certo punto (che si alternava con sheva dopo l'arrivo di Kakà a scombussolare il 442 ancelottiano).
> E' , come ho sottolineato, l'uomo quello che crea dei dubbi a causa della moglie, di lui non ho mai avuto da ridire se non nell'ultimo anno dove i due coniugi han sabotato tutto per potersene andare.
> Cmq sono d'accordo che preferirei altro, ma il livello deve essere questo d'ora in avanti, non Kramaric per carità (ottimo giocatore eh), un Milan ambizioso deve insierire una punta top mondo, peccato aver perso Cavani.



Ma Inzaghi era fortissimo nel gioco di raccordo. Bastava alzare la palla e in profondità ed erano tutte sue. Nella protezione della palla era una bestia.

Forte nel raccordo non significa avere un bel tocco. Significa essere connesso con la trequarti e saper offrire più soluzioni sul lungo e corto, rimanere sempre dentro la partita, giocare in ampiezza. Tutte cose in cui Inzaghi eccelleva assolutamente. Icardi non è a quel livello ma è migliorato molto: sotto la guida del Buciano nazionale ha imparato a portare il primo pressing, ha imparato a venire incontro e scaricare di prima sull'esterno o sullo spazio da lui creato, e più in generale è diventato un attaccante più completo.

Quindi non è affatto vero ciò che leggo relativo al fatto che “non è migliorato per nulla a livello tecnico e tattico”.

E a questo va aggiunto il dettaglio, che dettaglio non è manco per niente, che questo ha il goal nel sangue e ha sempre segnato tanto e in tante stagioni, e anche in squadre non certo paradiso dei centravanti (come le varie Inter dei fabbri e dei bidoni degli anni 2013-2018, che non erano meno ostiche per una punta dei Milan del medesimo periodo, solo che noi prendevamo dei bidoni e ci inventavamo la “maledizione della 9” per giustificare il perché non andassero quasi mai in doppia cifra, quando un’Inter scarsa quanto quel Milan aveva appunto Icardi che andava regolarmente oltre i 20 goals, ecco nell’Inter si che si poteva dire che il centravanti non fosse il problema), non è una one season wonder o un ragazzino che non sai se si confermerà oppure no.

Ce l’aspetto caratteriale, quello sì, ma io penso che un gruppo come quello attuale del Milan, e con un maestro (lui si) di vita come Zlatan possa far maturare definitivamente Icardi anche come uomo.

P.s: a proposito del Buciano nazionale di cui ho parlato sopra, mi immagino che la sua prima conferenza da allenatore del Milan, se fosse arrivato ad Ottobre 2019 al posto di Padre Pio(li), sarebbe stata più o meno così 

“*si però è hiaro he se non si omincia a sbatte fori piontek e a inserì Leao e oui siamo sempre punto e ahhapo. ee il mila e merita d'esse, MERITIAMO d'esse nelle massime ompentizioni per hui ora parlerò coi gioatori e vediamo di venirme ahhapo.*

Giornalista: “scusi ma lei cosa ne pensa di Calabria? E cosa ne pensa degli obiettivi di questo Milan? È anche lei rassegnato, come pare essere il resto dell’ambiente, ad un campionato da comprimari, con obiettivo massimo rappresentato dall’Europa minore?

Spalletti: “*mah halabria ha un grande senso della posizione poi lui ogni tanto c'ha hueste fiammate, ma perché poi me fai ste domande, ma che credi, che io so’ rassegnato? Rassegnato de che, rassegnato sei tu. Se tu vuoi, a me m’avanza roba per mettertela a disposizione. C’hai qualche problema? Se hai qualche problema vieni a parlarmene e io ti metto a disposizione quella che è la mia determinazione, il mio harattere, perché a me, per me, me ne avanza. Non ti vedo tranquillissimo, c’hai sto musino un po’ bianchino, un po’ smunto... secondo me tu c’hai altre hose che ti danno noia. Vieni a parlare e se ne parla, e te la metto a disposizione, la risposta che tu cerchi*”.

Breve riassunto prima conferenza Spalletti.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi era fortissimo nel gioco di raccordo. Bastava alzare la palla e in profondità ed erano tutte sue. Nella protezione della palla era una bestia.
> 
> Forte nel raccordo non significa avere un bel tocco. Significa essere connesso con la trequarti e saper offrire più soluzioni sul lungo e corto, rimanere sempre dentro la partita, giocare in ampiezza. Tutte cose in cui Inzaghi eccelleva assolutamente. Icardi non è a quel livello ma è migliorato molto: sotto la guida del Buciano nazionale ha imparato a portare il primo pressing, ha imparato a venire incontro e scaricare di prima sull'esterno o sullo spazio da lui creato, e più in generale è diventato un attaccante più completo.
> 
> ...



No vabè spettacolare, mi hai steso, capolavoro!


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma perché Icardi a 50 milioni complessivi sarebbe una "steal" ma dove? Perché dovremmo spendere 150 milioni tra cartellino e ingaggio per un giocatore che da capitano all'Inter è stato messo alla porta e per uno che al PSG non riesce a essere titolare nemmeno a scapito di Choupo Moting o Kean?
> 
> Icardi è vicino ai 30 anni e non ha mai dimostrato nessuna crescita tecnica o tattica e forse nemmeno caratteriale. Come cavolo fate a farvi abbindolare ancora dai nomi?
> 
> ...



Capito ma Kramaric non arriva neanche a 1.80, se vogliamo un attacco capace di fare un po' tutto abbiamo bisogno di un tank o tankino, almeno un normofisico.
Su Belotti non so più che dire, per me non è del livello che ci servirebbe, però come alternativa ad Ibra alle giuste cifre andrebbe anche bene, non so la sua situazione contrattuale al momento.
Jovic pare nei guai per aver violato norme sul coronavirus.
Darwin Nunes non l'ho seguito, leggo che non ha nel gol la sua forza ma che è un buon centravanti boa, mi sbaglio o dico cavolate? spiegamelo che mi pari ferrato e mi incuriosisce.
Sembra un bell'armadio ma fino all'anno scorso era in 2 divisione, non sono un po' rischiosi questi acquisti? se devi sostituire parzialmente un totem come Ibra?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No vabè spettacolare, mi hai steso, capolavoro!



Se questo per te è un capolavoro allora non so cosa diresti di questo https://www.milanworld.net/silvio-berlusconi-vt2816-post1997242.html#post1997242


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se questo per te è un capolavoro allora non so cosa diresti di questo https://www.milanworld.net/silvio-berlusconi-vt2816-post1997242.html#post1997242



Sei il mio utente logorroico preferito  
Grandissimo questo saggio dantesco.


----------



## Kayl (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non vorrei Icardi nemmeno gratis e con la moglie che si ripassa tutti i tifosi del Milan a turno. Un giocatore che sa solo calciare in porta, che non fa alcun lavoro in fase di non possesso, zero pressione, che non ha alcuna personalità e che appena lo tiri fuori dal campo dieci minuti ti tira su un casino pazzesco e piange da bambino viziato e vigliacco mandando avanti la moglie (Pioli all'inter faceva bene, poi sostituì Icardi in una partita oscena e l'argentino lo mandò a quel paese e mandò lo spogliatoio a rotoli)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sei il mio utente logorroico preferito
> Grandissimo questo saggio dantesco.



Ahahahahahahahahahaha 

Dante è il top.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Ottobre 2020)

E' tutto quello che lo circonda che sarebbe troppo


----------



## mandraghe (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.




Per carità. Ora che stiamo ridiventando una società seria ci prendiamo sto pagliaccio? 

Che stia lontano da Milanello lui e la vacca. Stia a Parigi e marcisca pure in panchina. Spendere 60-70 mln per sto qua sarebbe un delitto peggio dei soldi spesi per Piatek e Paquetà.


----------



## Miro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Ma neanche come magazziniere. Mr. Sginochio e la moglie _manascer _devono stare 50 km lontano da Milanello.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Ottobre 2020)

Preferisco Caputo. Non per il giocatore in sè ma per l'ambiente che ha.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Boh ragazzi, io rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma qui si parla di Icardi come se fosse un Balotelli qualsiasi. E adesso che abbiamo Ibra anche anche, ma il problema è che lo si schifava pure quando avevamo il bidone polacco. Così come schifavamo i Brozovic di turno quando a centrocampo avevamo gente come Locatelli e schifavamo Perisic quando avevamo Suso.

A me sta pure bene schifare Icardi, basta che ne arrivi uno migliore, non il solito ragazzino tutto da costruire o che ha fatto bene sei mesi in qualche campionato di settordicesima fascia. In altre parole: schifiamo Icardi? Benissimo. Ma come vice Ibra e soprattutto come post-Ibra (visto che purtroppo credo che Zlatan al massimo finita la stagione 2021/2022 si ritirerà) pretenderò una certezza, un attaccante di livello che ha già dimostrato e non che ha ancora tutto o quasi da dimostrare. E credo e spero che ce lo potremo permettere, se a fine 2021/2022 saremo come minimo tra le prime quattro per il secondo anno di fila.

Sono stanco di andare sempre e solo sul basso profilo o di dover solo azzeccare scommesse. Specie il ruolo di centravanti è troppo importante, e se magari, chessò, nel ruolo di terzino sinistro o di mediano puoi permetterti delle scommesse, come centravanti non puoi.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma per piacere, wandito lo lasciassero a scaldare la panca del psg. Non ho mai capito cosa abbia fatto in carriera per essere definito un top player. Ha indubbiamente il senso del gol, ma localizzato nella piazzola di campo che va dal dischetto alla linea di porta, stop. Non ha tiro da fuori, non ha dribling, è un buffone montato di testa, che pretende che tutto il gioco della squadra sia asservito a lui. E grazie al cavolo che segnava tanto all'Inda, ma quanti ne avrebbbe fatti senza gli esterni che gli servivano le palle comode da spingere in porta?
Per favore, ci siam già liberati della pianta grassa spagnola, basta con chi gioca solo su mattonelle fisse.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere, wandito lo lasciassero a scaldare la panca del psg. Non ho mai capito cosa abbia fatto in carriera per essere definito un top player. Ha indubbiamente il senso del gol, ma localizzato nella piazzola di campo che va dal dischetto alla linea di porta, stop. Non ha tiro da fuori, non ha dribling, è un buffone montato di testa, che pretende che tutto il gioco della squadra sia asservito a lui. E grazie al cavolo che segnava tanto all'Inda, ma quanti ne avrebbbe fatti senza gli esterni che gli servivano le palle comode da spingere in porta?
> Per favore, ci siam già liberati della pianta grassa spagnola, basta con chi gioca solo su mattonelle fisse.



Icardi all’Inter segnava anche con dietro gente orripilante, gente con cui i vari Piatek, Lapadula, Destro, Pazzini, l’ultimo Higuain ecc avrebbero fatto forse cinque goal su azione l’anno. Ci sta non essere d’accordo sul prendere Icardi ma fidatevi che nell’Inter 2014/2015, così come in quelle degli anni successivi, fare oltre 20 goals non era facile, manco per il quarzo.

Gli attaccanti della fantomatica “maledizione della nove” del Milan, nelle Inter di quegli anni avrebbero fatto cinque o sei goals e poi sarebbero caduti in depressione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A me Icardi piace, forse è un po' statico e dipende troppo dai compagni di squadra ma i gol li ha sempre fatti e anche tanti.
Mi da l'idea di un Immobile più forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Icardi se gli metti palla sul petto da 50 metri fa fatica a metterla giù.
> E' un grande uomo d'area ma oggi al milan al 9 si chiede ben altro.
> Provocazione ma nemmeno tanto : avrebbe più senso un petagna che un icardi.
> 
> P.S. non sto proponendo petagna, prima che arrivi il buontempone di turno a strumentalizzare il mio pensiero.



senza ombra di dubbio adesso al milan, m forse un po' dappertutto, serve più un petagna che un icardi.
lasciando perdere costi e carattere, quasi tutti ormai han bisogno del centravanti su cui appoggiarsi. 
icardi va bene al bayern o al city, non da noi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me Icardi piace, forse è un po' statico e dipende troppo dai compagni di squadra ma i gol li ha sempre fatti e anche tanti.
> Mi da l'idea di un Immobile più forte.



Questa era la formazione dell’Inter di Novembre 2014 nel derby, una roba oscena che se quell’anno arrivava ottava nella Serie A attuale potrebbe al massimo ottenere una salvezza tranquilla

Handanovic, Nagatomo, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Dodò, Guarin, Kuzmanovic, Obi, Kovacic, Icardi, Palacio.

Icardi però se ne sbatteva e al contrario dei nostri fenomeni parastatali del post-Ibrahimovic faceva sempre oltre 20 goals annui, quando proprio andava male male come nel 2015/2016 ne faceva 16.

Alcune riserve sulla sua compatibilità col progetto tecnico attuale posso capirle, ma parlarne come se fosse un mediocre qualsiasi come fanno alcuni eh, anche no.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2020)

Please non paragoniamo Icardi ad Inzaghi, va.

Pippo viveva per il calcio, Icardi vive per farsi i tatuaggi, su.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questa era la formazione dell’Inter di Novembre 2014 nel derby, una roba oscena che se quell’anno arrivava ottava nella Serie A attuale potrebbe al massimo ottenere una salvezza tranquilla
> 
> Handanovic, Nagatomo, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Dodò, Guarin, Kuzmanovic, Obi, Kovacic, Icardi, Palacio.
> 
> ...



Si fa tanti gol ma ricordo che in certe giornate l'Inter sembrava che giocasse in 10 con lui in avanti, specie quando la squadra non gira l'argentino non mi da l'idea di uno che si possa inventare la giocata dal nulla, ma se gli arrivano i palloni fa gol a grappoli.
In proporzione è come Bacca il periodo in cui giocava con noi, se gli arrivavano le palle il primo Bacca segnava quasi sempre (ricordo che fece una ventina di gol il primo anno se non sbaglio), ma se non gli arrivava un pallone davanti c'era da cavarsi gli occhi perchè non faceva nulla per aiutare la squadra o a cercarsi il pallone.
Detto questo a me Icardi, come detto, piace parecchio ma bisogna supportarlo al massimo e bisogna impostare un certo tipo di gioco attorno a lui.


----------



## sunburn (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Ragazzi, Icardi ha fatto 29 goal nell’Inter 2017/2018, che era inferiore a questo Milan. 24 goal nella ridicola Inter del 2016/2017, che arrivò settima, 16 nel 2015/2016 (leggero calo) ma 22 l’anno prima, nel 2014/2015, in una delle Inter peggiori della storia. A 22 anni, giocava con gente come Nagatomo, Guarin, Kuzmanovic, M’Vila e segnava più di 20 goal.
> 
> Discutere Icardi anche no. Si può valutare se sia idoneo al nostro progetto tecnico, rispetto chi la pensa diversamente ma se arrivasse vorrebbe appunto dire che anche Ibra l’ha ritenuto idoneo, e in tal caso ci sarebbe solo da alzare le mani, imho.


A mio parere, quando si dovrà fare un investimento importante sulla prima punta, dovrà essere una prima punta sì che sia in grado di integrarsi in un contesto ma anche che sia in grado di inventarsi i gol dal nulla. Icardi mi sembra non abbia questa seconda caratteristica. Poi è chiaro, dipende da come saremo messi e quali saranno le prospettive. Ora non lo schiferei di certo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si fa tanti gol ma ricordo che in certe giornate l'Inter sembrava che giocasse in 10 con lui in avanti, specie quando la squadra non gira l'argentino non mi da l'idea di uno che si possa inventare la giocata dal nulla, ma se gli arrivano i palloni fa gol a grappoli.
> In proporzione è come Bacca il periodo in cui giocava con noi, se gli arrivavano le palle il primo Bacca segnava quasi sempre (ricordo che fece una ventina di gol il primo anno se non sbaglio), ma se non gli arrivava un pallone davanti c'era da cavarsi gli occhi perchè non faceva nulla per aiutare la squadra o a cercarsi il pallone.
> Detto questo a me Icardi, come detto, piace parecchio ma bisogna supportarlo al massimo e bisogna impostare un certo tipo di gioco attorno a lui.



Si, diciamo che il bello di Icardi è che ha una conversion rate pazzesca, di goal se ne mangia pochi, ed è la ragione per la quale segnava così tanto anche in un’Inter scandalosa come quella del quinquennio 2013-2018. È un Bacca molto più forte e, grazie a Spalletti (nonostante i problemi avuti dopo), molto più completo del colombiano.

P.s: Bacca è stato l’unico centravanti semi-decente del post-Ibra, infatti anche nel secondo anno di Montella dove fece male fece comunque un certo numero di goals, nulla a che vedere con nullità come Piatek, Kalinic, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano e così via. Però pure Bacca era roba da Europa League (gli altri citati, il fenomeno di Dzierzoniow in primis, manco da Europa League, infatti sono cercati da squadre come l’Hertha Berlino e la Fiorentina), infatti pure lui i top clubs lo evitavano come la gonorrea. Icardi è roba di ben altro livello, non è come Inzaghi perché Inzaghi è stato il Re assoluto di quella tipologia di attaccanti, ma è comunque una punta di grande livello.



sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere, quando si dovrà fare un investimento importante sulla prima punta, dovrà essere una prima punta sì che sia in grado di integrarsi in un contesto ma anche che sia in grado di inventarsi i gol dal nulla. Icardi mi sembra non abbia questa seconda caratteristica. Poi è chiaro, dipende da come saremo messi e quali saranno le prospettive. Ora non lo schiferei di certo.



Si, senza dubbio, ma da quanto ho capito arriverebbe per giocare insieme ad Ibra, non al suo posto. Dopodiché, una volta andato via Ibra tra un paio d’anni, e con noi in Champions da almeno due anni di fila, lo spazio per fare un grosso investimento la davanti dovrebbe esserci tutto, anche se prendessimo Icardi in prestito oneroso.

Del resto un vice Ibra ci vuole, e deve essere qualcuno con la capacità comprovata e ipertestata di saperla buttare dentro. Prova a pensare se l’anno prossimo Ibra stesse fuori due mesi e ci trovassimo un carneade sbarbato qualunque a farne le veci, magari anche bravino ma che non ha dimostrato nulla. Sarebbe un dramma. Lo sarebbe già quest’anno, a dire il vero, perciò tocchiamo ferro.


----------



## Giangy (26 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> In questo caso abbiamo idee diverse.
> 
> A noi serve gente come Zapata non come Icardi
> 
> ...



Icardi non mi è mai piaciuto come uomo, non come giocatore, anche se non mi sembra un fenomeno alla Gabriel Jesus. Poi mi sembra un mezzo tamarro e spacca spogliatoi come dicevo prima. Se vuole cambiare squadra, e non vuole più stare a Parigi, che vada dai gobbi che tanto voleva, o altrove. Altre punte si trovano volendo... ci sono per esempio: Duvan, Muriel, Boadu, Telles Magno, Batshuayi, Caicedo, Vardy, Paco Alcacer, ma anche tanti altri, a prezzi contenuti, anche se alcuni citati hanno già un prezzo abbastanza alto.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Anche no dai, il wandito può restare a Parigi.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Icardi non mi è mai piaciuto come uomo, non come giocatore, anche se non mi sembra un fenomeno alla Gabriel Jesus. Poi mi sembra un mezzo tamarro e spacca spogliatoi come dicevo prima. Se vuole cambiare squadra, e non vuole più stare a Parigi, che vada dai gobbi che tanto voleva, o altrove. Altre punte si trovano volendo... ci sono per esempio: Duvan, Muriel, Boadu, Telles Magno, Batshuayi, Caicedo, Vardy, Paco Alcacer, ma anche tanti altri, a prezzi contenuti, anche se alcuni citati hanno già un prezzo abbastanza alto.



Discorso sensato che condivido in pieno...amen.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sono certo che da una parte la disponibilità ci sarà da parte loro ( Wanda e Icardi ) per tornare a Milano che conoscono molto bene e lei tornerebbe a lavorare in tv. Però non dev'essere semplice per lui ache se le rivalità da una casacca all altra non sono più come una volta

Per me comunque è NO, piuttosto farei sforzi per Zapata visto che con l'Atalanta c'è da sempre un asse ben avviata e quest'anno non faranno bene come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Ottobre 2020)

Che ne facciamo di Wandanarino? 
Ma per piacere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Capito ma Kramaric non arriva neanche a 1.80, se vogliamo un attacco capace di fare un po' tutto abbiamo bisogno di un tank o tankino, almeno un normofisico.
> Su Belotti non so più che dire, per me non è del livello che ci servirebbe, però come alternativa ad Ibra alle giuste cifre andrebbe anche bene, non so la sua situazione contrattuale al momento.
> Jovic pare nei guai per aver violato norme sul coronavirus.
> Darwin Nunes non l'ho seguito, leggo che non ha nel gol la sua forza ma che è un buon centravanti boa, mi sbaglio o dico cavolate? spiegamelo che mi pari ferrato e mi incuriosisce.
> Sembra un bell'armadio ma fino all'anno scorso era in 2 divisione, non sono un po' rischiosi questi acquisti? se devi sostituire parzialmente un totem come Ibra?



Dai ma Kramaric è 1.79  e comunque è croato e sappiamo bene che garra e quanta fisicità mettano, lo vediamo con Rebic.
Non avrà la fisicità di Ibra ma potrebbe benissimo fare il lavoro tattico che fa grazie alla sua tecnica visto che viene spesso a gestire la palla tra le linee. Poi stiamo parlando sempre di qualcuno che si deve alternare a Ibra quindi non capisco perché dobbiamo fare un acquisto da 50 milioni. Kramaric lo paghi la metà. 
Nunez ha fatto 20 gol l'anno scorso in Spagna ed è già partito a razzo quest'anno, con la tripletta in Europa League l'altro giorno come ciliegina. 
È un attaccante molto completo, da quel po' che ho visto, tratta bene la palla, infatti è un centravanti quasi di manovra nonostante la stazza, si muove bene, ha un bel tiro, decisivo anche con qualche assist. Deve migliorare tatticamente e nella continuità nella partita da quel che vedo, a volte risulta un po' compassato ma credo sia più una questione mentale e di "decision making".

Jovic ripeto, troverebbe tatticamente la situazione ideale per poter riprendere i ritmi che aveva all'eintracht, paradossalmente può essere l'acquisto più sicuro. Ma dipende dal prezzo, dovremmo prenderlo a meno di 40 o magari con un prestito anche biennale. Tanto ormai mi pare fuori dal Real e abbiamo buoni rapporti. 

Belotti anche sarebbe una quasi sicurezza. Per me i suoi 15 gol li farebbe tranquillamente al primo anno. Lo vedo anche bene con Ibra oltre che alternativo a lui. 

E poi ci sarebbe da parlare di Talles Magno, Malen e Boadu. 
Soprattutto i primi due per me sono materiale da potenziale pallone d'oro.

Poi la prossima estate se si vuole fare un gran colpo offensivo io ci proverei per Griezmann, Dembelè o anche Gabriel Jesus, i costi sono simili a quelli di Icardi, anzi se si fanno contratti da 5 anni più un anno di prestito sarebbero persino inferiori.


----------



## Goro (27 Ottobre 2020)

Icardi è una follia, spendere 50 milioni per un quasi trentenne che non ha nessun attaccamento alla maglia e non in grado di fare il lavoro di sponda e raccordo (oltre i gol) che ci aspetterebbe da un dopo-Ibra. Sempre per il primo motivo carisma zero, una mela marcia così sono sicuro nemmeno farebbe valere il senso di rivalsa verso l'inter vestendo questa maglia, semplicemente perchè genuflesso ai desideri della moglie che in questo caso vuole disperatamente Milano. Del club come ha ampiamento dimostrato dai perdenti non gli frega nulla e lì lo hanno fatto anche capitano per provare a fidelizzarlo, come risultato in piena lotta Champions con Spalletti ha tirato un casino che per poco non gli costava tutto. Lui e la moglie provocano solo casini, lei in tv e negli spogliatoi e lui perchè crede anche di essere una prima donna. Oltre tutto questo, come se non bastasse, prende uno stipendio fuori scala che nel peggiore dei casi resterebbe altissimo ai livelli di Ibra.

Se vogliamo suicidarci va bene insomma, altrimenti entro uno due anni troviamo un giovane alla Osimehn e speriamo in Dio che è sicuramente meglio.

Mi ricorda la storia di Gotze che voleva il Milan (o Milano in generale) perchè la moglie deve fare la modella a Milano, occhio a questa gente senza motivazioni, strapagata e a cui non puoi dare la minima fiducia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it, il Milan fa sul serio per Mauro Icardi. L'idea del club rossonero è prenderlo in prestito oneroso con obbligo. Un'offerta da 10 mln + 40. Icardi arriverebbe per far coppia con Ibrahimovic dall'anno prossimo e poi magari prenderne il posto.



Ne starei molto volentieri alla larga. Questo nuovo Milan vince perché è prima di tutto un gruppo di professionisti che si sacrificano per la maglia. Icardi è l'esatto opposto, non ha spirito di appartenenza e non si sbatte per i compagni.


----------

